New Bitcoin ETF Would Set Buyers Back $200,000 - crypto-jeronimo
======
crypto-jeronimo
Apologies about having omitted the link by mistake. It's been added now under
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17263151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17263151).

------
quickthrower2
This is a text post with no text. Can the OP post a comment with what ze was
trying to say.

------
Cypher
what

